# Will the vuvuzela make the World Cup essentially Unwatchable?



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Last year Conference cup we got to meet the VUVUZELA and it was annoying as hell . i had to turn down the sound after 20 min cause it was unbearable , and that was with half stadium full , now with full stadium and atleast 10k of those in the crowd . i think it going to ruin alot of the enjoyment of this event . 

thoughts ?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

I have no problem with it.. on tv i control the volume and besides football is there for us to watch it.. if you are following it over radio then yeah that may suck won't it... 

And most importantly the majority of commentators don't know what they are talking about which to me is even worse then some vuvuzela.. hmm if that vuvuzela will shut them up, will surely make me happy..


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I kind of actually think its cool. Its apart of the whole presentaion almost. It wouldn't be the same with out it.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

The main problem I have with it is that it drowns out the more interesting crowd noises such as national chants and songs. Those should be highlighted at the World Cup instead of an incessant drone.

However, just as a word of advice, the more you treat it like an annoyance and turn off or turn down your TV the more credit your brain gives it. Its better to able to sit through a whole game, no matter how irritating, and try to customize yourself to it, and let your brain learn to ignore it.


----------



## tuskan (Sep 6, 2009)

It adds to the atmposphere, but **** me, it's like listening to a stadium full of flies, or jeff golbmlum's as I think they're called in the states!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

You should hear the sound of this austrian commentator.. vuvuzela compared to his voice is some angel music.. 

i could swear i heard USA USA chants yesterday .. maybe it was just my imagination..


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

It does my head in! I can't stand it! I wanna hear the commentary but I don't want to here that non stop drone...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

its no big deal, listen to it for a while and it becomes background noise. i have no problems hearing the commentary at all, i really dont get why people watching (and some players) cry and moan about how the noise hurts their ability to play and watch football.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I grew up with soccer and am missing the usual sounds that come along with the game. On a less serious note, I'm less concerned with the noise from the horns as I am about the lack of attractive females in the stands. Seriously, South Africa...is this the best you can offer?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> I grew up with soccer and am missing the usual sounds that come along with the game. On a less serious note, I'm less concerned with the noise from the horns as I am about the lack of attractive females in the stands. Seriously, South Africa...is this the best you can offer?


This is why the World Cup host should have been Brazil or Sweden


----------

